# 1947 Schwinn Continental Powerbike on CL



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't know anything about these, but it looks pretty badass. Seller may even be a fellow Caber...

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/3241663773.html


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 8, 2012)

Cool but damn it's ugly!!!!!!!!


----------



## oskisan (Sep 8, 2012)

That's a continental?


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 9, 2012)

That is a saginaw powerbike.  Pretty pricey though.


----------

